# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1С ХЕЛП (БУДЕТ ПОЛЕЗНО ВСЕМ)

## uev60@mail.ru

Друзья_опять пошла такая байда (долго не было)_начались проблемы в виде вот такого сообщения при входе в любую базу "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы"_захожу с репака и даже с портабл версии проблема не пропадает (и 32 и 64)_что бы это значило ???
не работает после версии 8_3_16_1063
Кто в теме ???Пишите__надо это каким то образом решать.

----------


## Fltr

> Друзья_опять пошла такая байда (долго не было)_начались проблемы в виде вот такого сообщения при входе в любую базу "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы"_захожу с репака и даже с портабл версии проблема не пропадает (и 32 и 64)_что бы это значило ???
> не работает после версии 8_3_16_1063
> Кто в теме ???Пишите__надо это каким то образом решать.


А зачем после версии 8_3_16_1063? Пока все типовые требуют не ниже 8.3.15.1830.

----------


## uev60@mail.ru

НУ ЭТО ПОКА
А ПОТОМ "ПОКА" ЗАКОНЧИТСЯ

----------


## Fltr

> НУ ЭТО ПОКА
> А ПОТОМ "ПОКА" ЗАКОНЧИТСЯ


То есть вам не для работы, а только потестировать?
Есть целая ветка "Эмуляторы для 8.x ", там много чего есть, в том числе и информация, что работающих репаков для последних релизов нет. Которые есть дают опубликованную вами ошибку о нарушении целостности. Можно пробовать различные эмуляторы, смену имени компьютера и прочие танцы с бубнами и проверять результаты. Попробуйте и отпишитесь о результатах.

----------


## redhat2020

> Друзья_опять пошла такая байда (долго не было)_начались проблемы в виде вот такого сообщения при входе в любую базу "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы"_захожу с репака и даже с портабл версии проблема не пропадает (и 32 и 64)_что бы это значило ???
> не работает после версии 8_3_16_1063
> Кто в теме ???Пишите__надо это каким то образом решать.


это означает - платформа увидела следы пребывания старых эмулей vusbbus, vusb, haspflt (драйвер, дамп в ресстре, служба драйвера)
"Кто виноват? Чё делать?" - есть тема "Патченная платформа не работает", там писалось

----------

Angola (24.07.2020)

----------


## Fltr

> А зачем после версии 8_3_16_1063? Пока все типовые требуют не ниже 8.3.15.1830.


Поправлю себя. 
С:Предприятие 8 Розница
Конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.3" версия 2.3.5.24
==================================================  =====================
Текущая версия конфигурации "1С:Розница" (базовая), редакция 2.3 предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.3.15.1985.

Возможно, еще какие-нибудь требуют новых релизов?

----------


## uev60@mail.ru

СПАСИБО
НЕ ЗНАЛ ЧТО ЕСТЬ ГДЕ ПОЧИТАТЬ
ЕЩЁ РАЗ СПАСИБО

----------


## 711852

добрый день! 
при обновление ЗУП 8.1. выдает ошибку Ошибка аутентификации при доступе к ресурсу
что можно сделать и как решить вопрос кэш чистила доступ к папки делаланичего не помогает

----------

